# اية رائيك كلامي سليم ولا بخرف ؟



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*جملة صعبة جدا لكن فعلا حقيقية 
وان كانت جارحة لمشاعرنا و هي 
ان مفيش حد مبيتعلمش من اخطائة غير الحيوانات
الحيوان بس هو اللي بيفضل يكرر اخطاءة ومبيتعلمش منها 
اسفة جدا لفظاعة العبارة ولكن 
الانسان الذكي هو اللي بيتعلم من غلطة وبيصلح من نفسة وبيتجنب انة
 يقع في نفس الخطأ مرة اخري 
وطبعاً مش هيفيد شيء اننا نفضل نندم علي خطأ ارتكبناة ولكن
 المهم ان لا نعيد تكرارة
يعني شيء مش مجدي اننا نفضل نبكت في نفسنا ونأنب اروحنا 
زي ما المقولة بتقول لا تبكي علي اللبن المسكوب ولكن
 انتبة للمتبقي من ان ينسكب 
واذا كانت الاشياء يمكن اعادة تصنيعها مرة اخري لكي تكون نافعة ومفيدة 
فبالحري الانسان اكيد في استطاعتة اعادة تشكيل نفسة وتحسين صفاتة
 وطباعة وتصرفاتة للاحسن
اكيد هيكون شيء مش سهل لانة الطبع يغلب التطبع ولكن
كل شيء ممكن بقوة  ارادة الانسان وبعزيمتة لتغير ما يريد تغيرة 
واكيد بمعونة ربنا وبالاستعانة بالصلاة اكيد حجات كتير ممكن تتغير
 وبتحصل معجزات وعجايب 
ودة مش كلام جديد دة حصل ملاين التغيرات لملاين من البشر زي القديسين
حد هيقولي يا رجعا ليسوع واحنا نيجي اية في القديسين 
لا يا اصحابي 
القديسين كانو بشر زينا تحت الضعف وتحت الالم  ولكن كان ايمانهم عظيم 
ايمان ينقل الجبال وثقة في من احبنا فلذلك اعطاهم اللة قدرة ومعونة 
مثال موسي الاسود واغسطينوس وكتير من التائبين العمالقة 
اصحابي 
مش هطول عليكم انا عارفة كلنا بنمل من المواضيع الطويلة 
بس انا كنت قاعدة بفكر في نهاية عام وابتداء عام جديد 
تعالوا كلنا نصمم نغير صفة او شيء مش عاجبنا في نفسنا 
او غلطة ارتكبناها في 2009 ونتجنبها ومنكررهاش في 2010
يا ريت 
اللي شايف كلامي سليم يقول واللي شايف اني بخرف يقول ويعترض انا مش هزعل 
ويا ريت 
اللي يدخل لو حابب تقول نفسك تغير صفة اية فيك او اية انت مقرر انك مش هتعمل اية السنة الجديدة
من اخطائك القديمة 
انشاء اللة سنة جديدة سعيدة علي الكل 
الرب يفرح قلوب الجميع 
كل سنة وانتم طيببن 
بقلمي
اختكم 
رجعا ليسوع 


​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع بجد رائع يا راجعه *
*ويمكن من اجمل المقولات اللي بحسها فعلا *
*لا تبكي علي اللبن المسكوب وعجبتني جدا العباره اللي قولتيها محاوله الحفاظ علي ما تبقي من اللبن *
*فعلا ياريت كلنا نقدر نحاول نحافظ علي الباقي *
*لانه طول ما الانسان عايش يقدر يقاوم ويغير الغلط *
*بشكرك حبيتي علي الموضوع الشيق *
*ربنا يباركك*
*ومتابعه معاكم*​


----------



## نور حياتي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي يا راجعه كلامك بسيط ومؤثر جدا
السنة هذي اعتبرتها اهم مرحلة في حياتي 
لاني فيها شفت النور والحقيقة واتبعت طريق الحق
واصلي للرب اني استمر واثبت عليه طول عمري

وسنة سعيدة لكي ولكل الاحبة الاعضاء


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*جملة صعبة جدا لكن فعلا حقيقية 
وان كانت جارحة لمشاعرنا و هي 
ان مفيش حد مبيتعلمش من اخطائة غير الحيوانات
الحيوان بس هو اللي بيفضل يكرر اخطاءة ومبيتعلمش منها

اولا : الجملة السابقة ليست جارحة للمشاعر لانها تعطى مثلا كمقدمة 

     ورغم هذا فأنا لست معك فيها فالحيوان لة ذكاء فطرى ولا يكرر 

     اخطائة حتى مكامن الخطر لدية اشعار ذاتى بحيث يحاول تجنبها

ثانيا : بخصوصنا كبشر فأنا اؤيدك قلبا وقالبا فليس عيبا أن نخطأ *
*
     ولكن العيب فى ان نكرر الخطأ مرارا وتكرارا وبالقطع المفروض 

     ان نندم على أخطائنا ونحاول تناسيها حتى لا تكون عقبة فى 

    حياتنا وتكون مصدرا للمنغصات وفى نفس الوقت لا ننساها 

    حتى تكون لنا درسا وعبرة نتعلم منها كيف لا نخطأ مرة ثانية

    كما ان الطبيعة البشرية خطائة بطبيعتها فمن منكم بلا خطيئة

    فليرمى حجرة اولا افليس هذا هو قول رب المجد

وشكرا راجعة ليسوع

على موضوعك الرائع

ودمتى بود

*


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2009)

إن هذا الموضوع بالحق من المواضيع التى ينبثق منها قيمة نادرة ألا وهى " قيمة التغيير للأفضل والرقى بمستونا وسلوكياتنا للأفضل دائماً " ..

ولكنى أريد أن أضيف بأن الرغبة فى التغيير يجب وأن تكون دائماً أى رغبة متجددة ومستمرة كلما أردنا التغيير دون الأنتظار لمناسبات تمر بنا ..

أؤيد أختى " راجعا " بقولها بأن الأرادة هى محور التغيير ..

الأرادة تستمد قوتها من الأقتناع بالمبدأ الجديد الذى نتغير لأجله ..

التغيير الحقيقى يحتاج للأتى :

1- مناظرة ما بين الفكر الحالى والفكر المرجو التغيير إليه ..

( تلك المناظرة من حيث مميزات الفكرين + مساؤى الفكرين + الدوافع التى أدت للتمسك بالفكر الحالى والفكر الجديد + تخيل نظرة مستقبلية لأحوالنا ونحن نسير بنهج كل منهم والتقييم أيهم أفضل ؟؟ ..)

2- لابد من الرجوع لتعاليم الكتاب للتأكد من صحة موقفنا الحالى أو ما سنتغير إليه لئلا يكون التغيير للأسوء ..

3- يجب الأعتناء بدواخل أنفسنا كما نعتنى بالظاهر لأنها جوهر شخصيتنا مع العلم بأن التغيير ضرورة من ضروريات الحياة ولم يكن من دواعى الرفاهية ..

4- تنبهوا لأستغلال فرصة الوقوع بالخطأ لأنها دائماً ما تكون فرص ذهبية للتغيير أو للتمسك أكثر بموقفنا الحالى لأنها تظهر مدى خطأ ما نحن عليه أو العكس ..

(صورة عملية : عند الوقوع بالخطأ أعطوا جزء من الوقت للندم و الحزن لأننا كائنات لها أحاسيس ولسنا أجهزة رقمية ولكن أجعلوا النصيب الأكبر للتفكير ) ..

أننى كنت أقتنع ببعض الأفكار السامة المتسربلة بالوداعة بحياتى التى خرجت عن نطاق الفكر لحيز التنفيذ ولكن عندما تعرضت لبعض المواقف التى نتجت عن أقتناعى بما أعتقد من أفكار خطأ .. حقاً تنبهت .. ولوجود الله بجانبى لفقدت حياتى بأكملها ..

ذلك ما أنشادكم به يا أخواتى من خلال فكرة أختنا " راجعا ليسوع " وهو أستغلال فرص المواقف التى نتعرض لها بحياتنا لللتفكير للحظات بمدى صحة أفكارنا فأنها فرص ذهبية لأن لولا حدوث تلك المواقف لما كنا نفكر بالتغيير أو نزداد بالتمسك بما نحن عليه .. 

أشكرك ع الموضوع الهادف ..


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا

جدا جدا

موضوع جميل جدا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع  يا rgaa luswa

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع  يا rgaa luswa

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم في حياتنا فلابد من كل فرد ان ينفذ هذا الكلام لكي لا نقع في اخطاء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جديد.....متميز......واقعى.....تحياتى لحضرتك....الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر الرب يسوع المسيح أن هناك من يقولوا الحقيقة ...وأحب أقولك حتي الحيوانات بتتجنب تكرار الخطاء حرصا" من الضرب والأهانة ... ولهذا أدعو كل نسمة بشرية أن تفكر وتدقق في كل تصرفاتها وأقوالها مع الأخرين ويدرب نفسه في فترة الصيام علي أصلي الي الرب أن يرشدني دائما" أن أسلك المسلك المسيحي في كل حين ... أشكرك يا راجعاليسوع علي التنبيه للجميع في مثل هذا الوقت من السنة وكل سنة وأنت والأعضاء والمشاركين نكون مع المسيح ( تشدد وتشجع ولا ترهب ولا ترتعب وأعلم أن الرب الهك معك . حيثما تذهب )
                                                  خادم الكنيسة 
                                                          ع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع بجد رائع يا راجعه *
> *ويمكن من اجمل المقولات اللي بحسها فعلا *
> *لا تبكي علي اللبن المسكوب وعجبتني جدا العباره اللي قولتيها محاوله الحفاظ علي ما تبقي من اللبن *
> *فعلا ياريت كلنا نقدر نحاول نحافظ علي الباقي *
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا ميرو  
نورتيني بمشاركتك يا مشرفتنا الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا غالية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

نور حياتي قال:


> مرسي يا راجعه كلامك بسيط ومؤثر جدا
> السنة هذي اعتبرتها اهم مرحلة في حياتي
> لاني فيها شفت النور والحقيقة واتبعت طريق الحق
> واصلي للرب اني استمر واثبت عليه طول عمري
> ...



*مرسي يا نور حياتي علي المشاركة الجميلة 

الرب يكمل في حياتك ويثبتك في طريق النور ببركة سيدتنا كلنا العزراء مريم 

كل سنة وانت بخير​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*وليم تل 
شكرا جزيلا  علي المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة 
ودايما ارائك في محلها 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*مينا مجدي 
مرسي خالص يا اخي العزيز علي المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة 

دايما مشاركاتك منظمة ورائعة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*يمكن موضوعك جه فى وقته بالنسبه لى لانى فعلا فى طريقى لاخد قرار مهم وصعب لان اصعب ما يواجه الانسان انه يكون مضطر ياخد قرار ضد رغبته او ارادته ولكن عندك كل الحق الصلاه والايمان هما قوه اضافيه لارادة الانسان وقت الشده وعن تجربه فى مواقف كتيره مريت بيها
موضوعك رائع واسلوبه حلووو جدااا 
لكى كل التحيه
  واجمممممممممد تقييم 
ويثبت *


----------



## ponponayah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااائع يا حبيبتى بجد
وعندك حق بس صدقينى حتى الحيوان لما بنعاقبو على الغلط
مبيعملوش تانى لكن احنا لا بنكون عارفين انو غلط وبرضو بنعمل تانى
ميرسى يا حبيبتى موضوع جميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جمييل
وفعلا الكل لازم يتعلم من اللى فات ومش يكرره
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> جدا جدا
> 
> ...



*شكرا  ليك استاذ النهيسي 
نورت الموضوع 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يمكن موضوعك جه فى وقته بالنسبه لى لانى فعلا فى طريقى لاخد قرار مهم وصعب لان اصعب ما يواجه الانسان انه يكون مضطر ياخد قرار ضد رغبته او ارادته ولكن عندك كل الحق الصلاه والايمان هما قوه اضافيه لارادة الانسان وقت الشده وعن تجربه فى مواقف كتيره مريت بيها
> موضوعك رائع واسلوبه حلووو جدااا
> لكى كل التحيه
> واجمممممممممد تقييم
> ويثبت *



*مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا دونا الحبيبة 

ومتشكرة خالص علي التقيم 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويقويكي علي الخدمة العظيمة اللي بتقومي بيها هنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  يا rgaa luswa
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرسي كليمو 
الرائع هو مرورك 

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع مهم في حياتنا فلابد من كل فرد ان ينفذ هذا الكلام لكي لا نقع في اخطاء​



*مرسي للمشاركة الجميلة يا روماني 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *جديد.....متميز......واقعى.....تحياتى لحضرتك....الرب يبارك خدمتك*



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة 
نورت الموضوع 

احب ابدي اعجابي بالاسم اللي انت مشترك هنا بية ​*


----------



## هايدي كمال (16 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *جملة صعبة جدا لكن فعلا حقيقية​*
> *وان كانت جارحة لمشاعرنا و هي *
> *ان مفيش حد مبيتعلمش من اخطائة غير الحيوانات*
> *الحيوان بس هو اللي بيفضل يكرر اخطاءة ومبيتعلمش منها *
> ...


 

موضوع جميل قوى ياحبيبتى 

بس الحلو مايكملشي انت كده بتزعلى ربنا منك 


انشاء الله _______ دى جملة حرام قوى يا  حبيبتى 

كده فيما معناه ((( لما اقول ((( انشاء عمارة 

يعنى (_________ تخطيط لتكوين عمارة او بناء عمارة ))

يصح برضو يا حبيبتى اننا نقول  

((  انشاء الله ))

انتى عايزة ربنا يزعل مننا 

اكتبيها كده حبيبتى 

((( ان شاء الله ))

وبكده يبقى الحلو احلى واحلى 

وشكراً حبيبتى لموضوعك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2009)

_*عندك حق ياراجعة وياريت الانسان كمان يتنازل من كبرياه ويعترف انه غلطان لا

بيكابر وبيعاند وفى الاخر يقول ده طبع اعمل ايه مستحيل يتغير 

نس ان الهنا الله المستحيل وغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عنده 

جميل اوى اننا نحط حياتنا كالصلاصال فى يد الفخارى الاعظم ونقوله شكلنا وبدل الوحش فينا 

بحلو يليق بمجد اسمك القدوس

بحيكى على الموضوع وتقبلى مرورى ​*_


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ع الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> اشكر الرب يسوع المسيح أن هناك من يقولوا الحقيقة ...وأحب أقولك حتي الحيوانات بتتجنب تكرار الخطاء حرصا" من الضرب والأهانة ... ولهذا أدعو كل نسمة بشرية أن تفكر وتدقق في كل تصرفاتها وأقوالها مع الأخرين ويدرب نفسه في فترة الصيام علي أصلي الي الرب أن يرشدني دائما" أن أسلك المسلك المسيحي في كل حين ... أشكرك يا راجعاليسوع علي التنبيه للجميع في مثل هذا الوقت من السنة وكل سنة وأنت والأعضاء والمشاركين نكون مع المسيح ( تشدد وتشجع ولا ترهب ولا ترتعب وأعلم أن الرب الهك معك . حيثما تذهب )
> خادم الكنيسة
> ع



*مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة 
وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااائع يا حبيبتى بجد
> وعندك حق بس صدقينى حتى الحيوان لما بنعاقبو على الغلط
> مبيعملوش تانى لكن احنا لا بنكون عارفين انو غلط وبرضو بنعمل تانى
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى موضوع جميل
> يسوع يباركك​*



*مرسي يا بوني علي المشاركة الجميلة 
نورتيني يا صديقتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> وفعلا الكل لازم يتعلم من اللى فات ومش يكرره
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*سندريلا الجميلة 
نورتيني يا حبي 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2009)

هايدي كمال قال:


> موضوع جميل قوى ياحبيبتى
> 
> بس الحلو مايكملشي انت كده بتزعلى ربنا منك
> 
> ...



*اولا احب ارحب بيكي ونورتينا في بيتك وبيتنا منتديات الكنيسة 
ونتمني نشوف مشاركاتك  دايما 

ثانياً انا فعلا كنت بقصد (ان شاء اللّة ) وليس ( انشاء اللة ) سامحيني معلش اصلي بكتب بسرعة لاني وقتي ضيق واوقات بكتب في المنتدي وانا بباشر في نفس الوقت اعمال اخري بالمنزل 

نورتينا 
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*انجي لف جيسس 
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الايجابية الجميلة 
نورتيني يا قمر 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا سمير عادل قال:


> الف شكر ع الموضوع



*مرسي يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 ديسمبر 2009)

_كلامك حلو اوووووووووووى انا نفسى اووى اقرب من يسوع ر المجد_
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _كلامك حلو اوووووووووووى انا نفسى اووى اقرب من يسوع ر المجد_
> ​



*مرسي يا جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (5 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
هو الموضوع فعلا جميل
بس انا واحده من الناس ممكن اعمل خير ويتردلي شر
معني كده ان انا كنت غلط
وحاجات زي كده كتير
يبقه المفروض اني اتغير للاوحش علشان اعرف اعيش في الغابه دي
ارجو الرد يااستاذه راجعه ليسوع
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> هو الموضوع فعلا جميل
> بس انا واحده من الناس ممكن اعمل خير ويتردلي شر
> معني كده ان انا كنت غلط
> ...



*اولا اهلا بيكي في منتديات الكنيسة 
ثانيا يا جميلة خليكي بطيبتك واخلاقك العالية 
مش معني انك قابلتي نوعية من البشر طلعوا اشرار ان الناس كلها كدة 
خليكي زي ما انتي كويسة  ولكن اختاري الاشخاص اللي تعرفيهم جيدا 
ربنا يكون معاكي ويفرح قلبك 
مرسي لمشاركتك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (5 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا علي ردك ونصحتك
صلي من اجل ضعف بشريتي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا علي ردك ونصحتك
> صلي من اجل ضعف بشريتي
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



*صلوات القديسين معاكي يا حبيبتي 
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_موضوع  جميل  جدااااااااااااااااا  ربنا يباريك  قلميك  يارجعة  _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع راجعا 
وكلامك صح جدا 
حتبقى حاجة جميلة ان كل انسان يغير من نفسه فى السنة الجديدة ولو صفة واحدة بس 
ميرسى لك ياقمر 
المسيح معك ويبارك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _موضوع  جميل  جدااااااااااااااااا  ربنا يباريك  قلميك  يارجعة  _​



*مرسي خالص يا جون 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## daughter jesus (19 يناير 2010)

انتى كلامك حلو اووى و مقنع و انا اتمنى انى اعمل زى ما بتقولى موضوع جميل الرب معاكى


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يناير 2010)

كلام جميل جدا يا رجعا بس حتي الحيوان بيتعلم من تكرار الخطا الوحيد اللي مش بيتعلم من الخطا هو الانسان مع الاسف


----------

